# smoking trout



## ouachitasmoker (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi I'm new to the site and can't wait to meet all you guys. I hate to start out this way but I need some help. Saturday me and my son went and caught a nice mess of trout. Naturally I wanted to try them on the smoker. So first if any of you guys have any good recipes to share that would be great. But the problem goes like this, I cleaned the fish and put them in a simple salt and brown sugar brine to soak over night. I was planning to have them for Sunday dinner. But sat. night my back got to hurting and by Sunday morning I couldn't get out of bed. Long story short I'm just now getting around again and I'm wondering if my trout is still good. Its been soaking in the brine for over 3 nights. I appreciate the help.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jan 17, 2012)

If it was kept in the fridge or kept (for sure) below 40* F , I would smoke it, and test it.

We smoke ours at 220-240, skin and bone on/in. Smoke for 2 hours, flip, smoke for 2 more and done.

Head to roll call and give us a proper intro! Welcome to the Forums!


----------



## ouachitasmoker (Jan 17, 2012)

do you do anything to your trout other than the brine?


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jan 17, 2012)

Ouachitasmoker said:


> do you do anything to your trout other than the brine?




Nope, it is so good too!


----------



## ouachitasmoker (Jan 17, 2012)

col thanks I just put in on I'll let you know how it turned out latter


----------



## ouachitasmoker (Jan 17, 2012)

OK as promised here's a pic of the finished product. The trout was good but a little salty I guess from soaking in the brine to long. I also threw some venison on the smoker to go along with it and in case the trout didn't turn out to good. My wife made a rice dish and some good ole spinach and we had a great meal. I hope you guys had a great day today.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 18, 2012)

Looks delicious!


----------



## rdknb (Jan 18, 2012)

looks good from here


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 22, 2012)

it looks great


----------



## mdboatbum (Jan 22, 2012)

Looks great! Stupid question, but did you soak the fish in fresh water for an hour or 2 prior to smoking it?


----------



## ouachitasmoker (Jan 25, 2012)

No I just pulled it out of the brine rinsed it and patted it dry with a paper towel and put it on the Smoker.


----------

